# Problematic cattleya



## monocotman (Jun 21, 2020)

This newish cattleya (Harold alba = warscewizii x gaskelliana) bought from a German vendor, has now flowered for two successive years with these badly deformed flowers. The plant is otherwise very healthy.
Could this be genetic? Has anyone any thoughts? 
I have not seen this issue with any of my other seventy catts,



David


----------



## monocotman (Jun 21, 2020)

A better photo of the deformed flower,


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 21, 2020)

three strikes and out..............
If you other catts dont do it, its not likely environmental.


----------

